# Last minute dropped ceiling questions - yes more questions :o)



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Mark,
Your layout looks fine. On the inside corners, you're splitting hairs. I normally overlap the two pieces. The job I just completed, I used a small piece of wooden crown instead of the steel wall angle. Looks a lot nicer. They also make outside corners that snap over the two cut pieces if like.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Are any of the walls exterior with windows or doors? Heat supplies generally are placed near exterior walls and close to the door. Reasoning I guess is it will be colder/hotter on an exterior wall due to outside temps. Just something to consider, not an absolute. Lighting plan looks good. I overlap inside corners.....


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Mark, it all looks good. It isnt that easy to miter these corners. The channel isn't 1/8" so just lay them on top of the other (overlap) the difference is not notable except to you 
Go for it. The lighting looks good. Can lights will give some down light but not allot of overall. Plan on some other lighting. Florescent while some people don't like them do give more light overall.
If you have done this already today I am sure it came out nice. If not have fun.


----------



## Frostbite (Mar 8, 2010)

Where is the entrance into the room? I usually like to center a light on the entrance when possible. I always ask for the miter corner, no reason why the overlap wouldn't work but the miter looks more "clean" to me.


----------

